# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Game made with DxICE released

## DracullSoft

One of the Dx ICE game engine users have released their game "Mystic Flower" - a fast paced, exciting and fun casual game.

Blue Cat Games : http://www.bluecatgames.com/



Dx ICE is a Free 2D+ Game Engine. Several game samples are included in the SDK with source code. (some VB6 and some VB.net 2008)

Read more and Download from http://gamedev.digiapp.com
Cheers

----------

